# Advice on new heating system in dormer bungalow



## korish (16 Aug 2011)

Hi ,
We have been calling few plumbers to get new heating system in our dormer bungalow

1.solid fuel stove with back boiler in kitchen
2.leaving existing hotpress downstairs
3.putting new bathroom upstairs

we have an electric shower in downstair en-suit. and want to replace oil boiler to condensing boiler. Cold water tank is located upstairs near ceiling level.

I understand we need negative head pump. With all that not any of plumber willing to come back with even quotation. Is this very complicated job?


----------



## Shane007 (17 Aug 2011)

You will only require a negative head pump if the water storage is below the outlet, i.e. the shower, taps, etc.

If you do require one, they are pretty pricey!

The rest of the work should not be an issue.


----------



## hastalavista (18 Aug 2011)

korish said:


> Hi ,
> We have been calling few plumbers to get new heating system in our dormer bungalow
> 
> 1.solid fuel stove with back boiler in kitchen
> ...



The post is not 100% clear as the oil boiler is not listed so if you clarify this I will cover it as there are safety issues with solid fuel and other heating systems: are the 2 integrated?
, in the meantime re the neg head,  as noted earlier,you dont need one iff the  level of the outlet of the CW tank is above the highest outlet, normally the shower head or depending on the position of the tank the wash-hand basin and toilet.

If you go for a neg head pump for all the stuff in the new bathroom then there are issues to consider when the cold only is being used, eg toilet and wash-hand basin: the hot water side of the pump will have no outlet but will still be pumped so waste of energy and shorter pump life.

If u restrict the neg head pump to the shower then u can get a normal pos head pump with an air-switch fitted in the shower area which allows for a pos head pump to be used.

In this case then consider raising the CW tank so as the toilet will fill in less than a life time


----------



## korish (21 Oct 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I have had no luck with plumbers so far as one just walked away with no answering, second one asking daily payment until job finished as it is really complicated(we are not loaded with money), third one still have to think about it as it is complicated. We have a oil boiler system at the moment and CW tank can not be raised higher than now as it is near ceiling height. Still looking for a plumber who is willing to do the job. I don't understand why it is complicated as I see countryside loaded with dormer bungalow and sure  some of them would have a bathroom upstaids and solid fuel and oil boiler as duel heating


----------

